# New Guard Codex Cheese?



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the new codex that GW has cooked up for IG is even cheesier than orks' codex. I experimented with it against my friends orks and wiped out his jetbike seer council in 2 turns. If you all know what the vendetta does, you know how I did that.

Also, penal legion troopers are some of the best tarpitters ever.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

The thing about IG though is everyone's weapons have their maximum efficiency against them. Their anti dude stuff couldn't work any better than against guardsmen, and they're anti tank stuff couldn't have more of an impact on the game with a successful roll.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Djokovic said:


> I experimented with it against my friends orks and wiped out his jetbike seer council in 2 turns.


I think your friend is cheating....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Djokovic said:


> I experimented with it against my friends *orks* and wiped out his *jetbike seer council* in 2 turns.


Wut?

you might of wiped him out because his Orks weren't there


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i think the new codex is great i dont care if its cheese its uber crazy.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been looking at the new codex all of today and the only cheese I can see is similar to the Ork Green tide which just the sheer amount of troops i can bring but tbh i dont think its cheese. People complain agains the Russ squadarns but is anybody going to put them in squads they cost so much.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate the cries of cheese against my beloved guard. Especially right now when the dex isnt even officially released. It seems to me that the new codex has a lot of good things in it but they are all appropriately priced and prized so that you will be very hard pressed to fit all of it in a standard list. I think they are getting just enough to be a competitive list not to be a "I rape all" list.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

18 TL lascannon shots from 780 points of vendettas... :yahoo:

Outflanking furious charge roughriders....

Allied culexus (fuck the spelling) assassins letting rip with uber shots...

Bring on the cheese! It's time we had something to cheer about.



> I experimented with it against my friends orks and wiped out his jetbike seer council in 2 turns.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

omfg another crying bs 'cheese' thread. Shut up and play the game. IG are over due let them drop bombs for a little while!

Also I thought the seer council was an Eldar HQ, not an Ork HQ...

Chaosftw


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other about the IG.
woo-hoo, they have a new codex.
Let's see some others, shall we?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Djokovic said:


> I experimented with it against my friends orks and wiped out his jetbike seer council in 2 turns.


I think this might be the quote of the year.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, so the Orks have farseers and jetbikes now.....THAT is cheese:grin:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

This is the same shit that was spread around when the last SM codex was first released.

They have since proved to be weaker than a kitten high on super glue. Lets wait and see shall we?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> They have since proved to be weaker than a kitten high on super glue. Lets wait and see shall we?


If that's true, someone tell my mate. Space Marines are just as good as they ever were.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree yes they can take uber amounts of tanks and basalisks but in say 2000 pts does he really want to spend 1710 pts on 9 leman russ punishers I don't think so, that would be an anti armour armies dream not to mention a drop pod salamanders dream army to play, and not only is that alot of points it's a heck of alot of money too, I mean with WYSIWYG rules, each of those cannons will have to resemble that exact one with there being several different cannons - no more "counts as" for them as they have the box with the sprues in it coming out, plus as stated the cost factor for that is say $65 a tank so for 9 it's $585 here in AUS a huge investment for 1 FOC slot.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the only IG 'cheese' list will be massed plasma cannons, Sentinels/Executioners.
Even so, the rest of the army will likely be tiny, and Guard need a lot of troops to be useful.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Sullen One said:


> If that's true, someone tell my mate. Space Marines are just as good as they ever were.


I'm afraid you're wrong there mate. I'd regularly play my marines onto the top tables of a GT back in 4th edition. These days marines don't even sniff the top 20. 

The codex is lame.

As for guard going the way of SM with regards to competitive edge I can't see it happening, this codex has some nasty tricks in it whose effectiveness can't be denied.

I can see a few of the cheesegamers jumping ship to guard at the upcoming GT season.

Many of the issues with guard have been fixed...

mobility - vendettas
cost - cheaper
kill points - platoon grouping
objective claiming - run orders
5th edition cover saves - shooting orders

They've ironed out virtually all of the problem areas and given me a reason to play the game after ruining my other two armies - Marines and Blood Angels.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree that the Guard codex has a lot of "broken" things... BUT THEY NEED IT!!!! Holy crap do they need it... I mean come on people! The guard have bin getting abused for years now, its about dam time they can stand up and do more then just die.

I Know I can't wait for Saturday to play the local guard master and get crushed.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"_New Guard Codex Cheese_"

For fu*k's sake people, calling out cheese like a special helmet wearing kid with kneepads is getting old fast... Is squealing cheese the new thing?

I say bring them on, its nice to fight new armies 
(though that list TSoH wrote almost made me brown myself to be sure... But I'll get it beaten.)


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep. That's it. Every new codex I speak of, shall henceforth (yes, I said, "henceforth,") be given the title of, "Codex: Cheese X."

Just so we didn't miss any, we've got:

Codex: Cheese Eldar.
Codex: Cheese Eeveel MahReens.
Codex: Cheese Daemons.
Codex: Cheese Orks.
Codex: Cheese MahReens.
Codex: Cheese Guard.

And the rumours are still abound of:
Codex: CheeseCrons.
Codex: Cheese Wolfs.
Codex: Cheese Eeveel Eldar.

With no immediate plans for:
Codex: Cheese'A'Nids.
Codex: InCheesition (which may or may not include just the Daemoncheese Hunters, but also may include those who hunt both the Xenocheese scum and Hereticheese).

Did I miss any? :biggrin:

To be serious, though... Every codex that comes out, GW does (not that it always succeeds) do their best to bring the power level up to par with other codeci out there, or to set the standard when they increase the power level.

They have some neat shit in there, just like every other codex that has been released in the last 18 months, but I don't see them any worse, or any better, than any of the others.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Codex: CheeseCrons.


HEY !
That sounds like a snack food I could get into. Where do I get some ?

:laugh:


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> HEY !
> That sounds like a snack food I could get into. Where do I get some ?
> 
> :laugh:


In the same aisle that you'll find pacifiers, pampers, and other crybaby essentials. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> In the same aisle that you'll find pacifiers, pampers, and other crybaby essentials. :wink: :biggrin:


I would think you could find the Cheesecrons in the wine section.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see how the new guard codex is all that different from the current one. I mean sure there are the new orders and such, and there are a few new units/tanks, but it's still very similar. 

People are saying that everything's so much cheaper, but it isn't... troops are a whopping 1 point less than they were before, but that doesn't make up for the fact that tanks are all 20+ points more. Tanks can be in squadrons... yay. Now your 3 Punishers can destroy ONE enemy squad... that only leaves... a lot more. That, and those three Punishers weigh in at a costly <points cost withheld> points, which is a large portion of your army. AV14 or not, it only takes one lucky lascannon/railgun shot to destroy one. 

In short, a large percentage of all guard armies are probably still just going to be a couple infantry platoons, maybe some stormtroopers, and a few tanks as heavy support.

Something I do like though is the addition of a few ICs as HQ choices. It's nice that you're no longer bound to take a costly command squad in smaller battles.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Okay I've read through this thread twice now and I don't think anyone here thinks the new guard are overpowered or cheesy!

Where is this invisible man that you're all trying to punch?

The original poster wasn't even serious.

Epic fail of a thread.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

onlainari said:


> Okay I've read through this thread twice now and I don't think anyone here thinks the new guard are overpowered or cheesy!
> 
> Where is this invisible man that you're all trying to punch?





> I think the new codex that GW has cooked up for IG is even cheesier than orks' codex.


Its the first line


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Having looked through the new codex of IG give it a few months an people will be these are easy to beat as they by then would have seen the main tatics of how they work and go right he's taking dah dah dah I'll counter that with this list...


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Its the first line


Your sarcasm detector is broken. You also didn't finish my post.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

onlainari said:


> Your sarcasm detector is broken. You also didn't finish my post.


_"Oh a sarcasm detector, now that's a real useful invention..." "Are you kidding me, this things off the scale!"_

It was a bad use of sarcasm... So you know he was joking?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I think we'll see something similar to Orks. On par for 5th edition. I hope they don't go the way that the new SM book went.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> It was a bad use of sarcasm... So you know he was joking?


I can guarantee it.


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> 18 TL lascannon shots from 780 points of vendettas... :yahoo:
> 
> Outflanking furious charge roughriders....
> 
> ...


AMEN to that brother!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::victory::so_happy:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

onlainari said:


> Okay I've read through this thread twice now and I don't think anyone here thinks the new guard are overpowered or cheesy!
> 
> Where is this invisible man that you're all trying to punch?
> 
> ...


Man the guy thats crying about cheese lists being brought to composition tournaments in another thread comes here and says this thread is fail... Sheer Irony

Everyone stop crying, pull up your pants and play the damn game. Maybe there uber hard list just means your tactics are not sound, or maybe you need to take another look at your list. Its not rocket science fellas.

Chaosftw


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

About time guard players get the awesomeness they deserve! Whoooohoooo! And Chaosftw I like your new sig.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> About time guard players get the awesomeness they deserve! Whoooohoooo! And Chaosftw I like your new sig.


HAHA thank you! Its amazing it fits my play style now!

Syph is a god amongst men!

Chaosftw


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> "_New Guard Codex Cheese_"
> calling out cheese like a special helmet wearing kid with kneepads is getting old fast... Is squealing cheese the new thing?


I literally laughed out loud at this comment. Right on here.

I have seen the new Codex and I don't see anything really 'out their cheese' about it. Their are some really cool things in their, a lot of new things, and I think thats where people are freakin out. 

A lot of the 'additions' to the Guard Codex are very nice additions to extend the Guard. I really feel like it is a Codex almost meant for the original Guard players: We have the option of lots of tanks, and we have the option for lots of men. 

Squadron of tanks, though awesome, isn't really that effective. Virtually all the 'artillery' pieces of the Guard Codex are useless in regular battles save the Griffon. The tanks are all expensive, 150 minumum, and troops can easily be overspent it seems. 

I can't wait tell five months from now or so when everyone who buys a bunch of Guard are turning around and selling them on eBay. A lot of people are going to go to this Army and a lot will be turning away. 

Maybe their is a few things that can be exploited, for a turn or two, but Guardsmen still have crap BS and WS. Ogryns are good for combat yeah, but Elites and very expensive. I think in original Guard players hands it is going to be very effective


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Codex: Cheese Eldar.
> Codex: Cheese Eeveel MahReens.
> Codex: Cheese Daemons.
> Codex: Cheese Orks.
> ...



EPIC LULZ :goodpost: :drinks:




Djokovic said:


> I experimented with it against my friends orks and wiped out his jetbike seer council in 2 turns.



MOAR EPIC LULZ!?!?!?!?!?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

On a serious note, I think Djokovic does this to us on purpose. Actually, that's not a bad idea for a drinking game: start a thread with a bunch of random shit and take a swig of WODKA every time an angry posts pops up.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Even if it does turn out to be slightly overpowered (which we won't know until it's a few months old IMO) I'm glad. I've only been playing 40k for 8 years but gaurd have been whipping boys for all that time. Now it's payback :angry:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Even if it does turn out to be slightly overpowered (which we won't know until it's a few months old IMO) I'm glad. I've only been playing 40k for 8 years but gaurd have been whipping boys for all that time. Now it's payback :angry:


Exactly... Leave them alone IMO.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i cant wait to use the new 'dex as traitor guard for my WE's


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

i think its great their getting a new dex... it really is about time and if u think its cheese just grow up, this isnt a kids game (teen at most)
i mean so many guard players have just been raped by my monolith and warriors- i no longer find it funnny at all :laugh: -shouldnt really be laughing then...
last unlucky guard player i versed i just charged with my destryoer lord, 5 turns later he had no guardsmen left :victory:


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

It's just a pity that my partner couldn't get his hands on a new copy before this game on Saturday! It will be me (Tau) and guard vs 2 orks!!! Would love it if he can use the "bring it down" command on that game  would give those green bastards a nasty shock!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I love some of the things people jump on.

"9 russes in 1 list?!?!"
Yeah, sure, if you don;t mind spending almost all your points on them. And of course vehicle squadron rules means that 2/3 of those tanks can be killed off by an immobilied result. Gotta love losing a 200 point AV14 tank to a lucky glance. Also vehicle squads have to fire at the same target so unless you;re in apoc, you;re going to be wasting a fair amoutn of firepower saturating one unit with that kind of fire.
Artillery tanks are just as bad

Same for the cries of vendetta cheese. Sure, 9 TLLCs in one FA slot is nice, but you've got to fire all nine of those guns at the same thing. And you're in danger of losing two of those warbirds to immobilized results...and transports that have to stay within 4" of each other aren't great for loading up and grabbing objectives.

I'm not saying it isn't a good codex, but it's not as insane as people like to think
The only lis tI really rate as a major threat is a troop-heavy guard horde, and even then they might not be as menacing as a similarly kitted ork list.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I love some of the things people jump on.
> 
> "9 russes in 1 list?!?!"
> Yeah, sure, if you don't mind spending almost all your points on them.


I have to agree, not seen the codex yet but trying to say 9 tanks, (the IG can get) is overpowered, is not really taking cost into account. Orks could legally field 8 battle wagons in a 1700 point force, and you never see that happening.

((well technically you could do it with 1,140 points. If your willing to accept your army, for weaponry, has 17 pistols, and 17 ccw, total ))


----------

